# USA wins curling gold medal



## Flowers For Sonichu (Feb 24, 2018)

Fuck yeah USA USA  USA america wrecked their shit fuck you canada and swedej


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Feb 24, 2018)

Sorrt for drinken double posting


----------



## Caddchef (Feb 24, 2018)

Good, now the world can stop pretending about ice-lawn bowls and move on.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Feb 24, 2018)

Mr. T is shook.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Feb 24, 2018)

I, too, cheer our fine boys winning the OCD-Scrubber awards.


----------



## cypocraphy (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Skeletor (Feb 24, 2018)

And what about that women's hockey team? Hahahaha, USA is owning Canada like a Tim Horton's franchise.


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## TrippinKahlua (Feb 24, 2018)

I'm going to get controversial here but this is because its a tough sport and meant for mental toughness.

Not like the sissy boy ice skaters, with all due respect to ice skating, because its technical, but some of them got too vocal this year.


----------



## cypocraphy (Feb 24, 2018)

Skeealator said:


> And what about that women's hockey team? Hahahaha, USA is owning Canada like a Tim Horton's franchise.



Tim Hortons is probably garbage anyway, chains always suck.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Feb 27, 2018)

big baby jesus said:


> Tim Hortons is probably garbage anyway, chains always suck.


It's a poor man's dunkin donuts


----------

